# Oben ohne: Daniel Radcliffe mit Glatze für neuen Film - UPDATE: Jetzt mit Trailer!



## BritFragner (7. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Oben ohne: Daniel Radcliffe mit Glatze für neuen Film - UPDATE: Jetzt mit Trailer!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Oben ohne: Daniel Radcliffe mit Glatze für neuen Film - UPDATE: Jetzt mit Trailer!


----------



## Kwengie (7. Juli 2016)

Langweilig.


----------



## Vordack (7. Juli 2016)

Interessant.


----------



## Batze (7. Juli 2016)

Oben ohne:Emma Watson- das wäre mal eine Schlagzeile, also ich meine natürlich das andere Oben Ohne.


----------

